
Ask HN: What are some examples of great GUI tool docs? - kaycebasques
I write the Chrome DevTools docs. If you can think of a GUI tool that has great docs, please comment with a link and your description of why the docs are great. Thanks.
======
joeclark77
HyperCard comes right to mind, although it's been at least 20 years since I
saw the documentation. [http://hypercard.org/](http://hypercard.org/) has
screenshots of one of the on-screen documentation files (click HyperTalk
Reference), itself a HyperCard stack.

Here's the original manual (PDF from Apple):
[http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Manuals/so...](http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Manuals/software/0340617AHYPERCARDI.PDF)

What I can't find is the "Hypercard Tour" referenced there.

------
eberkund
For Mac, Dash is great: [https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

It even integrates with Alfred so you can search directly from there with one
keyboard shortcut.

------
billconan
qt.io is the best

